# Acekard 2i AK2i for DSi/NDSi/DS Lite is out!



## George290506 (Dec 10, 2008)

*
Dealextreme is selling them now for $26.90*









*Link:*
Buy Acekard 2i AK2i


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 10, 2008)

Not so cheap anymore as the Normal Acekard 2. But It's good to see that DSi users can play piracy games now


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a pretty reasonable price for the first flashcart, and the AceKard 2 is very good! The original is still half the price, so I won't buy this unless I know for certain that I'll buy the DSi.


----------



## Minox (Dec 10, 2008)

And here comes another reason for buying a DSL instead of a DSi.


----------



## noONE (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, it's still ½ the price of a retail DS game.. as long as flashcards stay under that, it's fine with me.


----------



## George290506 (Dec 10, 2008)

If somebody counts how much doesn't pay for games then he will realize how pretty cheap *all* flashcarts are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope N doesn't make any updates to stop flashcarts from working in DSi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dream...


----------



## kobykaan (Dec 10, 2008)

Still cheaper than an M3 REAL BUNDLE and about the same as SC DSONE and cheaper than a CYCLODS too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To a DSi user it would be worth every penny if they want *Cough* Homebrew  lol


----------



## GuruPitka (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi, I found out that the New AceKard 2i - is being sold on these two website below: http://www.themott.com/content/acekard-2i-nintendo-dsi & http://www.mooglex.com/mog/acekard-nintendo-dsi-ndsi - I ordered one from each site already and they have sent me a shipping confirmation I should have it by next week. I will send you guys pictures after I receive it.


----------



## Minox (Dec 10, 2008)

GuruPitka said:
			
		

> Hi, I found out that the New AceKard 2i - is being sold on these two website below: http://www.themott.com/content/acekard-2i-nintendo-dsi & http://www.mooglex.com/mog/acekard-nintendo-dsi-ndsi - I ordered one from each site already and they have sent me a shipping confirmation I should have it by next week. I will send you guys pictures after I receive it.


Woah $69 and $89, you're getting ripped off. You should've bought yours from Dealextreme.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 10, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> GuruPitka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of sounds like a spammer.


----------



## eldaddio (Dec 10, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## GuruPitka (Dec 10, 2008)

I purchased my R4 from DX a.ka. DealExtreme and it took almost 2 Months to receive and they cannot even give me a confirmation on the shipping. I have to go so far as to do a DNS look up and then find out their website registration information until finally I got them on the phone. The guy was very rude and was not helpful at all. The worst part was that they do not even speak English. I have purchased many things from them in the past but its not always about getting the item for cheap. Its the Quality of service and how about to do an RMA in case the item is defective. I rather pay a little extra then to go through that hassle again. I will have this item probably before allot of other members on this forum can give a product review and just in time for the holidays too b/c I have the Jap. DSi that i purchased locally. Don't Try to Shoot and Kill the Messenger.... I just wanted to pass the info along.


----------



## hankchill (Dec 10, 2008)

I guarantee you the compatibility of this will be destroyed with a firmware update.


----------



## martin88 (Dec 10, 2008)

GuruPitka said:
			
		

> I purchased my R4 from DX a.ka. DealExtreme and it took almost 2 Months to receive and they cannot even give me a confirmation on the shipping. I have to go so far as to do a DNS look up and then find out their website registration information until finally I got them on the phone. *The guy was very rude and was not helpful at all.* The worst part was that they do not even speak English.


What do you expect? The phone number a domain is registered with is never meant to be a support line.


----------



## GuruPitka (Dec 10, 2008)

Well...Plus I ordered a few hundred dollars worth of stuff...so it good motivation to get in touch with them to ensure that my purchase arrives as promised...I think that if any you guys were in the same position you'll probably be jumping up and down....lolz..


----------



## SoulAnger (Dec 11, 2008)

Make sure you dont use akaio okay guys?
http://www.acekard.com/news.php#40


----------



## sk3tch (Dec 11, 2008)

Very nice.  Ordered.  I had an Acekard 2.1 ordered from last week that was out of stock and backordered until late December, so that actually worked out well because I canceled it and ordered this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To those that state Nintendo will just update the firmware to block it - well, yes...but the situation will be very much like the Wii I imagine - the hackers/pirates will always be one step ahead.  You just will need to pay attention a little bit better than with the "standard" DS scene (where only games don't work and usually it's a minor inconvenience for a couple days until someone develops a fix).


----------



## Smiths (Dec 11, 2008)

it bricks if you run AKAIO or any AK2 loader prior to 4.12.

Good job, Acekard


----------



## JPH (Dec 11, 2008)

Smiths said:
			
		

> it bricks if you run AKAIO or any AK2 loader prior to 4.12.
> 
> Good job, Acekard


That's probably something they should publicly let users know!
*edits front page post*


----------



## sk3tch (Dec 11, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Smiths said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you not see the link that SoulAnger posted on this very page?  It is on Acekard's site - i.e. they're publicly letting them know.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 11, 2008)

yup. gonna pick one up asap and put it away till i pick up a dsi next christmas.

if it allows you to use the dsi in english ill buy one asap. well does the card use english?


----------



## blu9987 (Dec 11, 2008)

I wonder how many nintendo staff members troll gbatemp waiting for things like this so they can start prepping for their next firmware update.


----------



## lcdec (Dec 11, 2008)

It's probably just the original Acekard 2 with a new sticker over it! Correct me if I am wrong. Don't get hostel though.


----------



## haringtonl (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, that's why the original acekard 2 doesn't work on the DSi...


----------



## neonix (Dec 11, 2008)

lcdec said:
			
		

> It's probably just the original Acekard 2 with a new sticker over it! Correct me if I am wrong. Don't get hostel though.


You're right, it is exactly the old AK2, except the tiny differences that it has different hardware, runs different software, and consequently supports the DSi.


----------



## Narin (Dec 11, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> yup. gonna pick one up asap and put it away till i pick up a dsi next christmas.
> 
> if it allows you to use the dsi in english ill buy one asap. well does the card use english?



The AceKard 2i is in English but it can not change the language of the DSi. Also the AceKard 2i can not run DSi or DSiWare and it can not access any of the DSi only features like the new Menu options, camera, SD slot and so on. Basically its just a normal AceKard 2 that works on the DSi. Heck, it may be possible to get normal AceKard 2s to work on the DSi if you flash the AceKard 2 with the AK2iboot rom.

At any rate, the AK2i is a decent flashcart, its basically a copy of the AceKard 2 when it comes to the looks and compatibility (Due to it using the same loader) but able to play backups on a DSi. The AceKard team is sending up some actually to review and such so expect an official review from us soon.

Oh and yes, do not use AKAIO or any old AceKard 2 firmware/loads on the AK2i or it will mess it up. It will still work on the DS Phat and Liet, but it won't be able to load games on a DSi. Though the AKAIO developers are working on this problem and will be fixed soon. The AceKard team send them DSis and AK2i flashcarts as well as giving them the AceKard 2 source to get AKAIO working on the AK2i. So expect an update soon.


----------



## Smiths (Dec 11, 2008)

haha
they're letting people know.. on a "News" page of a web site we don't read.

They didn't reach out to Normmatt or I at all.

I didn't even see the notice until after I bricked my AK2i.

Contacting them about an unbricker or something else.  Way to go AceKard team... thanks for "reaching out" to the developers.

I get to review this too


----------



## BananaX (Dec 11, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> I guarantee you the compatibility of this will be destroyed with a firmware update.


This.  It's inevitable, especially by the time it releases in the U.S., at which point it will simply be a game of cat and mouse between Nintendo and the Flashcart makers releasing updates.  That's why playing homebrew and using flashcarts on the Lite will always be infinitely better than the DSi; because it never has to be updated in terms of firmware, there's no way to stop flashcarts from working on the system.


----------



## cosmiccinema (Dec 11, 2008)

Few things...
Will this also be compatible with the US version of the DSi?
Does the DSi have the ability to wifi video chat in the US with others in Japan?
Will this acekard 2i have the features of converting some of the japanese text on the DSi menu into english or have the feature to use the camera and other functions from the card firmware?


----------



## Knarf (Dec 11, 2008)

I had boughten a DSTT from DX. It came exactly a week from ordering it. It was defective so I emailed them. Now I'm getting a this acekard 2i! I know I'll be getting the DSi in july, and I needed a new Flash cart anyway (since using a Supercard SD, and action replay arn't doing it for me XD) so this was a great opportunity. Plus since they supposedly felt bad I got it for $6. Plus I get to keep the defective DSTT as a tooth pick!


----------



## Narin (Dec 11, 2008)

cosmiccinema said:
			
		

> Will this also be compatible with the US version of the DSi?
> To early to tell, it all depends when Nintendo releases the next firmware update and if it will be included with all the US/EU versions of the DSi before they are shipped. If Nintendo does create a firmware update to block the AceKard 2i, theres a good chance it will be shipped with the US/EU DSis.
> 
> 
> ...


No not possible, no DSi flashcart would be able to modify the firmware in such a way. You would need a custom firmware which won't be happening any time soon unless someone manages to crack the encryption in the DSi. Also in further news, it seems like Nintendo has totally locked out all the DSi features/hardware like the cameras, DS Slot, DSiWare, WPA support for WiFi and so on with games running in DS compatibility mode. Basically all original DS games and DS flashcarts (Including the AK2i) run in DS compatibility mode which restricts them to the things only a DS game running under a normal DS would be able to access.

Also on another note, the DSi does have WPA support for WiFi but thats only for DSi games and DSiWare. WPA support isn't back words compatible. Meaning that all the DS games that came out already can't use WPA with WiFi, only WEP. The Nintendo DS Phat and Lite has no integrated WiFi support in the firmware, instead, each game had to have their own WiFi implementation. All they could do was access the WiFi settings stored on the DS. While with the DSi, Nintendoo has a more robust firmwar thata cts more like an OS which has integrated WiFi support which has WPA.

So the Nintendo DSi actually have two wifi settings screens now. One with the standard DS WiFi + WEP settings page that will be used on normal DS games bit theres another screen that has wifi settings with WEP and WPA support for DSi only games and DSiWare.


----------



## cosmiccinema (Dec 11, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> cosmiccinema said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, it helped.

I don't think I'm going to import a DSi now.  I'll probably wait till the US/EU DSi is released to obtain one....unless something crazy happens and the encryption is cracked allowing some of the features in the following quote to be accessible.


----------



## fst312 (Dec 11, 2008)

Note to those buying the Acekard 2i, do not use the AKAIO firmware or AK2 Loader version that is prior to v4.12 on the Acekard 2i, as it will brick your flashcart! 

this is why this acekard is not worth buying at the moment make one mistake and not read this you will be dissappointed when your flash cart bricks.


----------



## johnchan (Dec 11, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> I guarantee you the compatibility of this will be destroyed with a firmware update.


Thats exactly right. The situation is grim - if you want to keep using this, you'll need to make sure you never update your DSi. Update it accidentally and you're left with an AK2i which is essentially useless. Its going to be cat & mouse between Nintendo and flash cart manufacturers, but not in the same way it is for other systems. What I can see happening is AK and any other teams selling DSi carts will release a whole new version each time Nintendo comes out with a firmware update that blocks the previous hardware versions - we'll see AK2i v1.0, v1.1, v1.2 etc. The only way to solve this problem is if somebody comes out with a fully updateable device, so when Nintendo blocks it you can simply update to a new bootloader. Crossing my fingers for something like this before the worldwide DSi release..


----------



## cracker (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks like the AK may become the new 'R4'...



			
				johnchan said:
			
		

> hankchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm hoping they had the foresight to add a way around getting blocked by a firmware upgrade. Everyone knows it will be inevitable that firmware upgrades will be essentially forced (by good games requiring it) and that a workaround will be needed again and again. At least with a worst case scenario having to be updated by a DS/Lite.


----------



## HoTsHoT89 (Dec 11, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Also on another note, the DSi does have WPA support for WiFi but thats only for DSi games and DSiWare. WPA support isn't back words compatible. Meaning that all the DS games that came out already can't use WPA with WiFi, only WEP. The Nintendo DS Phat and Lite has no integrated WiFi support in the firmware, instead, each game had to have their own WiFi implementation. All they could do was access the WiFi settings stored on the DS. While with the DSi, Nintendoo has a more robust firmwar thata cts more like an OS which has integrated WiFi support which has WPA.
> 
> So the Nintendo DSi actually have two wifi settings screens now. One with the standard DS WiFi + WEP settings page that will be used on normal DS games bit theres another screen that has wifi settings with WEP and WPA support for DSi only games and DSiWare.


I had always thought that the DS and DSi handles wireless operations independantly, regardless of chipset, and security protocols as long they adhere to the same specification. Unfortunately this being not true is a total letdown.

This also sounds like a potential lock-in for people who might want to play DSi games online with their DS Phats and DS Lites (if there ever was a hack).


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 11, 2008)

fst312 said:
			
		

> Note to those buying the Acekard 2i, do not use the AKAIO firmware or AK2 Loader version that is prior to v4.12 on the Acekard 2i, as it will brick your flashcart!
> 
> this is why this acekard is not worth buying at the moment make one mistake and not read this you will be dissappointed when your flash cart bricks.


That's bad news... It also means that it's not fully compatible with the existing AceKard 2 software...


----------



## paul3100 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice to see progress though, first thoughts when i saw this was to go straight to DX and purchase 1 or 2 but then after reading on i think ill wait!

Think its going to be very much like the psp scene now but with a flash card in the picture, N makes a firmware update to stop the card working, the card in this case Acekard 2i bring out an update to to sort it and that continues on and on and on.

So i would wait till the European release of the dsi before purchasing the dsi or flashcard which should give enough time to iron any bugs out and the adding of more dsi compatible features.

Think as someone above said of the Acekard 2i being the first R4 of the new dsi, give it 6 months and it will be badly out dated and a laughing stock!

Still good news though :-)

paul


----------



## spiritos (Dec 11, 2008)

GuruPitka said:
			
		

> I purchased my R4 from DX a.ka. DealExtreme and it took almost 2 Months to receive and they cannot even give me a confirmation on the shipping. I have to go so far as to do a DNS look up and then find out their website registration information until finally I got them on the phone. The guy was very rude and was not helpful at all. The worst part was that they do not even speak English. I have purchased many things from them in the past but its not always about getting the item for cheap. Its the Quality of service and how about to do an RMA in case the item is defective. I rather pay a little extra then to go through that hassle again. I will have this item probably before allot of other members on this forum can give a product review and just in time for the holidays too b/c I have the Jap. DSi that i purchased locally. Don't Try to Shoot and Kill the Messenger.... I just wanted to pass the info along.



Dude, too bad for you. 
So far every time I have ordered from DX, the order was shipped the next week tops and arrived within 14-20 days, except one time when it was stopped at the customs...and it wasn't their fault, although they did send an apology, not sounding like a fanboy but so far every time I have contacted them for support through the REGULAR channels I have got a reply within less than 12 hours.

p.s. a couple of my friends recieved faulty items, but those were replaced without any questions...

guess you're just out of luck :/


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 11, 2008)

@spiritos,

Be nice to him.. Too bad to him is not cool. You are going to make us look at you and think you are not REAL friend. Give him a supportive. He had bad experience, that's all. Be nice, man!

Anyway, is Acekard good ? I am afraid of buying it because I am not sure about Acekard.. Does it run 100% compatibility and it allows me to battle with other friend like a real nds ? Thanks!


----------



## WildWon (Dec 11, 2008)

According to the "purchase" link, its now $28.90. Dunno it should be updated or not, but just noticed and wanted to make note


----------



## Leein (Dec 11, 2008)

Hmm, awesome. I'll have to keep an eye out of this when I feel like picking up a US DSi (don't want to burn cash on an import that I can't read, haha)

Every time I've purchased from DX, I got it within 10 days from the day of purchase. Maybe I'm just one of the lucky cases, thought it probably helps living on the west coast.


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 11, 2008)

Im not gonna make a move on this until i see what Nintendo does about it, they may fix it on the DSi's that will relased soon in EU and USA and with a FORCED(im sure that they will "un-force" it though hehehe) firmware update in Japan, anyway i hope that the guys at AceKard know what they are doing, and which im sure they are.


----------



## BananaX (Dec 11, 2008)

johnchan said:
			
		

> hankchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you just rip off my post?


----------



## bewitched (Dec 12, 2008)

Just ordered one at DX and hope it will work on the EU DSi when it is released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... still Spring 2009?


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 12, 2008)

Games run fine on the Acekard2i, however cheats don't work at all.  All saves in the sav format must have Game Name.nds.sav for the save files to show up in the game if you want to salvage your saves.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm going to wait. Nintendo already knew what they were doing when they decided to make that DSi. It's all about competition and business. Nintendo WANTS to dominate the entertain industry. If the DSi came out for this year, a lot of potential buyers would of bought it for Christmas. Knowing them, they will of used the features more often instead of the gaming genre. 

I can only see Nintendo doing a wifi update, or constantly remind your DSi to update until you do. When that happens, whatever firmware you was using its going to be alternated for another purpose. That means the AK2i is going to be worthless and waste of money due to impatience and greed. I'm not trying to sound like a douche but Nintendo already knows what they are doing. Its only time before a new update is essential for your DSi and you have no choice to use that feature!


----------



## Narin (Dec 12, 2008)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Games run fine on the Acekard2i, however cheats don't work at all.  All saves in the sav format must have Game Name.nds.sav for the save files to show up in the game if you want to salvage your saves.


You'll just have to wait until AKAIO works on it. Its way better than the default AceKard loader.


----------



## GuruPitka (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Guy's I got mines in the mail already from both www.TheMott.com & www.MoogleX.com - I know I paid good money for them but I really needed it before the Holiday arrives and Yes! I Got'em Super Fast!. I suggest that if you need to get these baby's before Christmas then you should strongly consider to purchase these from a company that has them in the US and not somewhere in Asia like DX b/c it will take a while to arrive. I've posted pictures of me taking them both apart and comparing them in a separate thread. You can check out the links below this posting. I've tested the AK2i in my DSi & DSLite and it works perfectly in both without even having to install any news files onto my existing SD card. I just took my 8gb Micro SD from my AK2 and Inserted it into the Ak2i and it was good to go. The packaging looks identical and the only differentiation is the flash cards outside sticker. Super Sweeeeeeeeeeeat! Enjoy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*AK2i Full Taken Apart *Disassembled** - Link: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=122184

*AK2i Compared w/ AK2 :* Link: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=122180

*My AK2i's Product Package Compared to the AK2 Retail Package*











*My DSLite w/ The AK2i*





















*My DSi w/ The AK2i*


----------



## qjopera (Dec 13, 2008)

well from the pics they look almost identical if so can't acekard just take the boot loader of the 21 and run it on the RPG model and then the RPG one will work on dsi afterwards


----------



## Narin (Dec 13, 2008)

qjopera said:
			
		

> well from the pics they look almost identical if so can't acekard just take the boot loader of the 21 and run it on the RPG model and then the RPG one will work on dsi afterwards



No not possible, it was tried. While the firmware/loader is identical (The one you download from the AceKard site) as its the same used by the normal AceKard 2 and such, the boot loader is different. Also the hardware has changed in the AK2i to make it work on the DSi which uses a new boot loader which won't work on the AceKard 2 or RPG.


----------



## cory1492 (Dec 13, 2008)

Smiths said:
			
		

> haha
> they're letting people know.. on a "News" page of a web site we don't read.
> 
> They didn't reach out to Normmatt or I at all.
> ...








 Of course, if AIO hadn't had any serious problems beyond hardware detect on the 2i from the get go, they'd have had no reason to send anything beyond the new revision of the card itself...


----------

